# Saturday in the rain report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Ran in some cold rain to spot #1 and got pulled on anchor three times as big ships passed by. So I will just post pics now.



































































Great crew and the sun did shine in the end. 

Capt Mike


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

are you really going to eat those catfish from the potomac well better u than me!!!:fishing:


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

bigpapamd1 said:


> are you really going to eat those catfish from the potomac well better u than me!!!:fishing:


All C&R on the monsters..keep the spawners alive..

Why would anybody want be able to tell the temp in four country's ??? With all that mercury and hard metals.. 

The small ones are ok in moderation with a little Tony Chackers,,, but it has been a long time since I have eaten them.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

congrats on the catch.


----------

